# Aren't these clever?



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

They're years old-Winter 2009, SKEW, free from Knitty, but I really like them. Has anyone else made these?
http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter09/PATTskew.php


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

nice socks.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I haven't knit these, but they do look super cool. I don't think I could get through what looks like very complicated instructions.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

WOW!!


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Crazy cool pattern. I'd like to try them, someday.


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks for posting! I have shared the link with friends who love challenging projects.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

I am adding these to my sock pattern stash :sm24:


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Such a great pattern. Saving the link. Thank you.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Really like those.


----------



## Ragdoll3 (Jan 10, 2017)

Love the pattern!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Very eye catching but far too complicated for me. I stick to easy things.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I made one and frogged it. I immediately started over working [email protected] and am well into the foot section, doing them left and right rather than waiting for the the heel shaping to individualize them. A friend is also doing them this way and I'm counting on him to have it all figured out already if/when I run into trouble. I only frogged the first one because I wasn't happy with my tension and was sure the second one wouldn't fit the same. The pattern is easy once you work a round or two of each section. When I finish this pair I plan to make more. The one I did already was soooooooooooooo comfy. They look weird too and I love weird.

Most of the markers called for aren't necessary working magic loop - dividing the stitches at the beginning and center of the round eliminates two markers immediately.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

rkr said:


> Has anyone else made these?
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter09/PATTskew.php


Not yet... but I printed the pattern and will knit, eventually. (At the moment, I have 4 pairs and a sweater in progress.)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I ws going to say I have done them. But can't remember doing them so maybe it is just sitting on my (very) long sock list to do.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Love the socks but the pattern looks like it's over my head.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

They're great but as with most socks, unless you walk everywhere without footwear they'll never be seen!


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Love them, thanks for sharing. Saved the pattern. I get bored making socks but need to make some, as the family all loves them. These willl be at the top of my list to try!


----------



## Oz knitter (Dec 19, 2016)

Looks a very interesting pattern but these days I watch tv or someone is talking (my dh) and I lose my placr. Thankyou for sharing.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

Another one added to my Socks bundle on Ravelry! It's for the "someday" category of my project list ...


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Got dizzy just looking at them altho they are lovely and unique. Thanks for the post tho I'm not adding them to my list. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Very interesting pattern. I have tried it but it did not work out with the yarn I had. It also required more concentration than my brain could provide ...


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

dunnville89 said:


> Crazy cool pattern. I'd like to try them, someday.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh my! They make me dizzy :sm09: 
But so cool! They would be fun to wear with clogs! 
So glad you posted the pattern :sm24:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Cute socks.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh my. Knitty has such great patterns for socks. Maybe I can make these. 

I tried the 'Surf' socks. Not successful. ????


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Those are amazing looking! I'm not sure I'd invest the amount of time it would take to make them, though. I like my simple, mindless ones.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Really cute ! Thanks for sharing. Maybe someday.....


----------



## knitsie (Feb 18, 2013)

The socks are fun to knit. I made them the other year. Toe up with short rows to make the shaping. Keeps you interested. Try them!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

owlet said:


> They're great but as with most socks, unless you walk everywhere without footwear they'll never be seen!


But part of it is just the knitting them. And I love looking down during the day and seeing the lovely socks. I've just been in hospital and on my worst days just seeing my bright cheerful socks helped me feel brighter. And the morning I was feeling the worst I choose the brightest looking socks to put on (fortunately my DH had managed to bring in some nice bright ones)


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

They make me nauseous!


----------



## Oz knitter (Dec 19, 2016)

How nice. Get better soon.


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Saving the link for a winter day when I want a challenge!


----------



## Jill Erin (Jan 12, 2014)

I am definitely going to do these. Thank you for the link!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I've saved the pattern- don't know when I'll have the nerve to try it. I love it, though.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

I love them, now if i can make the them.


----------

